# The Haunted World of El Superbeasto



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Due out 9/22

http://www.elsuperbeasto.com/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0419724/

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/film/1222


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow finally!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Rob Zombie talks about the project:

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=11070


----------

